# Please help me!



## Turbulent (13 July 2009)

Hello people,

All endless I am look up to my previous horse Turbulent, until now closed each turn without success.  Now hope I with whole my heart that an of you know whose she is.  

Qualities: 
Registered: KWPN ( Lux × Concorde × Aram × Le Mexico )
Name: Turbulent 
Family: Mare 
Color: Brown 
Chipnumber: 528210000343005
Registrationnumber: 1 00.09914 
Height: 1,660








Sorry for my bad English, I, self come namely from the Netherlands


----------



## Grey_Eventer (13 July 2009)

hi,
theres a turbulent on the british showjumping website, link here:
http://www.bsja.co.uk/horse-Search-Resul...archFormBtn.y=8

its the right colour,height and name...


----------



## MHOL (13 July 2009)

and if you put the microchip number in NED Online, the same horse comes up http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/Home.aspx registered passport with the BSJA, hope it helps


----------



## ladyt25 (13 July 2009)

Sorry, cannot make sense of this post at all - is this a lost/stolen horse, a history trace or someone trying to find the whereabouts of said horse since being sold?


----------



## Grey_Eventer (13 July 2009)

i couldnt work that out either!! ^^^^^^
but i think shes trying to find where her previous horse is as i think she has sold it, but not entirely sure.


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (13 July 2009)

Like others I have been trying to work out if horse is Stolen/lost or looking for history perhaps.

I searched on www.google.co.uk and typed in Turbulent, mare, grade C, uk
And came up with this:  http://www.lolawade-excellsporthorse.co.uk/

Lola Wade is currently only 21yo but has made a big impact on the Show Jumping scene since 2002 when she was on ponies. She has been a Great Britain Pony, under 18 and under 21 team member, and has been a prolific player in National and International Classes. 
She currently has 4 horses she competes that range from 5yo through to 8yo who she has had many successes on through the winter of 08/09 including two through to the RIHS Winter Novice final. Her 2009 aims are to qualify for HOYS, newcomers, foxhunter, grade C and 6 year old finals. 
Lola's current horses
	Zantos- 5 year old Bay gelding 
	Turbulent- 9 year old bay mare
	Ullaballoo VI- 8 tear old dark bay gelding
	Wizard VIII - 6 year old Appolossa mare (measured as a 148cm pony)
	Co-Star- 6 year old grey mare 
There are contact details on this website too.  
Look at the photo page and there is a picture of a bay horse with a similar white blaze on face!  GOOD LUCK


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 July 2009)

I read the post as the OP had sold the mare and was looking to find who owned her now.  Hopefully the information above will help her. 
The OPs written English is definitely better than my Dutch


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (13 July 2009)

Think Lola is a HHOer or her connections are - don't know her username. Suggest you try in Competition Riders as she may read about this there.


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (13 July 2009)

I found some more information on the internet - it does look like there are 2 riders for this horse - Lola Wade and 
A.Fewins


http://www.croftonmanor.co.uk/showresults.asp

Crofton Manor - 21/06/09 - BSJA Juniors
Class 5	Foxhunter/1.20m Open	
1st	Punco de Sohan	Nina Klosterhaasen
2nd	Turbulent	Lola Wade
3rd	Zantos	Lola Wade
4th	Wonder Boy V	Kevin Cooper
5th	Almiro Van De Flandra	Kate Pheasant



Crofton Manor - 27th/28th/29th March 2009 - BSJA Seniors 
Class 3	1.15m Open	
1st	Corumis Vant Beekhof	M.Dorgan
2nd	Rea Diamond	M.Etherington
3rd	Tarief	B.Menzies
4th	Magic Girl	S.Mercer
5th	Mohammed II	B.Menzies
6th	Warner Robins	M.Hallion
6th	Turbulent	A.Fewins

I do hope I have the right horse.


----------



## Turbulent (13 July 2009)

Chipnumber: 528210000343005


----------



## Turbulent (13 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i couldnt work that out either!! ^^^^^^
but i think shes trying to find where her previous horse is as i think she has sold it, but not entirely sure. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thats right.
I'm looking for my sold horse.
I know that my English is very bad! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Sorry...


----------



## Turbulent (13 July 2009)

Thanks all, Turbulent stands Wade now by Lola.


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (13 July 2009)

Dear Turbulent,  Lola (is her first name) Wade is her surname. Have you contacted Lola Wade to see if its your horse that you sold.


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (13 July 2009)

Dear Turbulet, 
I have found another website and there is another picture of Turbulet.
Go to: http://www.excellsporthorse.com/
Go to: Pupils
Look at photos of horses
last horse jumping is Turbulet riden by ALISON FEWINS- WALES 08  
IS THIS YOUR OLD HORSE YOU SOLD
I hope this helps. 
Dear other forum readers - could you please write words in full ie.    OP and   HHOers as Turbulet may not be able to translate.  Many thanks and Good Luck Turbulet.  Please let us know.


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (13 July 2009)

I have now found a video of Turbulet jumping:
Go to: http://www.excellsporthorse.com/
Go to Videos
1st video is Turbulet
This is very much like the picture in the 1st picture - GREAT JUMPER!


----------



## Grey_Eventer (13 July 2009)

this is all fairl confusing as on the BSJA website it says this horse is deceased... im sure its not but thats what it says. it also says he has no winnings. i also felt that the images of Turbulent on lola wades website :   http://www.lolawade-excellsporthorse.co.uk/   didnt look exactly like your old horse, but the hrose could have changed shape etc. 
i hope you understand what we are saying and understand all the links we are giving you, your english is not bad!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




   if you dont understand it can you put it into a translator? lol
good luck


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (13 July 2009)

Dear Turbulet,
Could you please put full picture of both sides of horse. Thanks

On the website: http://www.excellsporthorse.com/
it says.......
July 2009.....
WESTON LAWNS
A VERY ENTERTAINING SHOW ALL ROUND
MOBSTER DU PARC SHOWED HIS ENOURMOUS SCOPE AND BRAVERY IN HIS 1ST PUISANNCE CLEARING 2.10 M AND EQUAL 2ND

ZOE DID PRETTY WELL TO HANG ON !

DOUBLE CLEARS FOX FOR TURBULANT, ULLABALLO
DOUBLE CLEAR NEWCOMERS FOR ZANTOS, EURO ONLINE AND WIZARDV111

WIZARD ALSO JUMPED DOUBLE CLEAR 1.25

MOBSTER CONTINUED TO SHOW HIS SKILLS IN THE EVENTERS CHALLENGE
6TH

Do any of forums readers think that I could be looking at the wrong horse?


----------



## dozzie (13 July 2009)

Definitely could be the same horse!


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (13 July 2009)

Surely there must be somebody out there who knows of the Wade family or ALISON FEWINS perhaps.
I shall be off to Hickstead (Sussex, UK) next week and will look to see if the horse is jumping there.  

Any message if I do Turbulent, but I will need to know if its the correct horse!!!  Perhaps you may prefer to email me or PM me directly (although I have not worked that out yet).


----------



## Emma123 (13 July 2009)

Turbulant is ridden by Lola Wade sometimes, but a girl on another forum I go on owns/rides her

I can message her and point her to this post if you like? As said above it is Ali Fewins


----------



## Emma123 (13 July 2009)

Here's Ali riding with Lola commentating!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&amp;hl=en-GB&amp;v=LpnUAu1A2tk

Message her on youtube?


----------



## dozzie (13 July 2009)

Just let Ali know that the possible previous owner is here! Then she can get in touch if she wants to! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It is up to Ali.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (14 July 2009)

Can the p[revious owner please give me there email address and i will forward to lola and Ali today 

thanks


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (14 July 2009)

Oh... so I was on the right path.  
Let's hope the previous owner (who is Dutch) and the current owner can now contact each other.  
Hopefully a happy ending.
Just what would we do without this Horse &amp; Hound Forum!


----------



## xjeebsx (14 July 2009)

helooo, I own Tubby 
	
	
		
		
	


	





email me at ali_fewins999@hotmail.com

Lola was riding her for a bit while i had a broken back.


----------



## Grey_Eventer (14 July 2009)

yay.. happy ending 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  he does look like a fab horse!!


----------



## Turbulent (14 July 2009)

I want to thank everybody for the good help!  
Have yesterday evening the whole time walk cry because I so glad am that they good is in the right place is come!


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (14 July 2009)

Dear Turbulent,
FANTISTIC NEWS
This has certainly brought a tear to my eyes. 
Its amazing that you have found your old horse from contacting the Horse &amp; Hound Forum only yesterday morning!
Thanks Ali for contacting the forum. Certainly a GREAT ending.  
Perhaps Ali could send you a lovely picture of Turbulent (Tubby). WELL DONE.


----------



## Grey_Eventer (14 July 2009)

Turbulent,
if you go to this link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW6RctGjl0I
there is a video of turbulent jumping 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 go and watch, he is pinging round the course


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 July 2009)

What a great result, so glad you have found your mare Turbulent.


----------



## brighteyes (15 July 2009)

HHO delivers again


----------



## Chumsmum (17 July 2009)

What a fantastic post - good ole HHO


----------



## Turbulent (15 February 2011)

Hello dear people

Turbulent sold again, and again I started a new quest.
For a little while ago I had emailed the previous owner but I still can not come into contact with her, I do not know why.
I would like to know where Turbulent because they are with us and I was born to her own high level've ridden in both the jumping and in dressage.
I would just like to follow her because she was the most special horse ever to me.
Here at The Great new pictures of Turbulent.






 As a three-year.






 Her first foal.






 As a four-year.






 For the day she sold.


----------



## *hic* (15 February 2011)

Both Ali and Lola are on facebook - you could perhaps try contacting them through that to see if they could help?


----------



## Turbulent (15 February 2011)

I have them both on facebook, but both girls give unfortunately not answer my question.


----------



## *hic* (15 February 2011)

That's strange and a shame for you. Perhaps someone else will know the horse, she's lovely!


----------



## Turbulent (15 February 2011)

Yes I am really fed it a lot, but I'm not in contact with one of the ladies I'll try that.


----------



## Turbulent (15 February 2011)

I really wanted Ali to call but my English is dreadful, especially if I need to talk.


----------



## *hic* (15 February 2011)

Your English is far better than my Dutch!

I only know two rhymes and they are both rude!

Look, here is some text that might help if you paste it onto the facebook message:

*Hello my name is (put your name here) and I used to know Turbulent before she came to England. I would very much like to know where she is now and if you have the new owner's name and address would you be able to give it to me. Alternatively could you please pass my name and address on to the new owner and tell them that I don't want to interfere, I would just like to know she is safe and to follow her career. I have some photos of her when she was younger that I could share with the new owner.

My name and address are (put your name and address here).
*

No-one can force these people to give you addresses but perhaps this might help.

Good luck


----------



## Turbulent (15 February 2011)

Do you know anything of one Pavitt S?


----------



## dozzie (15 February 2011)

S Pavitt I would think is Sandra Pavitt who is the mother of Nicole Pavitt and Louise Pavitt. She is registered as the owner of some of their horses. 

You may have more luck trying to contact Nicole or Louise via facebook or twitter.  
Louise apparently rides for this stud so another possible option to try in order to contact the family.

http://www.brendonpyecombe.co.uk/brendonstud/

Best of luck.


----------



## Turbulent (16 February 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Turbulent (24 February 2011)

Nobody more?


----------



## greenlivery (24 February 2011)

I know the mare, she is owned by owners who have horses on my yard. She is jumping at Hickstead this year with a male rider but also has a female rider who competes her, she also hacks with her owner ans is kept in Maidstone, Kent. She is no longer ridden by Louise. The mare is VERY well looked after and very loved.


----------

